# Breeding mentor??



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Do you already have a show potential? If not I would start with the breeder you get your dog from as the first mentor on the list. 
I know there is some good advice on this forum (search breeders) as far as picking the right breeder, I would say if you want to show, get a pup from someone who is already showing their dogs and have at least experience in finishing their dogs.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

I think the AKC or PCA has a mentor program. Check them out I remember that from a post somewhere. I'm in Canada so not familiar with US resources. But look at tons of pictures! Get poodle variety magazine and decide what you like. Then look into the breeders of your fav dogs. Get a really nice foundation bitch to start your kennel. She will need to get her championship and/or obedience titles of some sort. That would be the best way to start. There are alot of great breeders on here to help you too. Lots of threads on breeders also. So start by getting busy with the research! Wish you the best of luck.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

*Mentors and novices showing*

Just love putting in my 2 cents... And, really, it's worth way more than 2 cents as about a year and a half ago I was where you are now.

I filled out an application for an AKC Mentor. I received a letter back from AKC thanking me for participating in the new program. Later I received a questionaire asking how I liked the program... I NEVER received a call from a potential mentor.

As for mentors, they make all the difference. A good one will make you. Grooming, genetics, training, structure, gossip, encouragement :clap2:
Many people _say_ they mentor. Some really do.

I found my Mentor Extroidinaire going to shows when I was first starting (or wanting to start) out. From ringside I noticed her animals were beautifully presented and well trained. Even before I introduced myself, I had decided on a short list of people I wanted to mentor under. Nothing like being picky and wanting the best.

Be prepared to give it everything you've got and thicken your skin.

MANY in the fancy are quite turned off by the merry go round of people who show one dog..for a while...or who are going to show... So many of the people who come by don't stick or never even get started - they just talk about it. You will be met with some skepticism. It's not you - it was those before you.

You can do it, though. I have. And with a RED with no show lines behind her.
Can't get much tougher than that! :amen:

It's fun and rewarding.

Good Luck.

Tabatha
NOLA Standards
Proud Doggie Momma of AKC CH Antoinette Bordeaux du NOLA's Caniche Rouge

PS. Not sure where you are located, but I would be happy to help you in anyway I can! Feel free to email me: [email protected]


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

as someone just a few months...into this whole process finding someone you trust and want to mentor you is the most important thing!! Luckily for me I have a few people that are more than willing to help me!

You need to go to show after show after show, integrate yourself into their lives so that when you walk up to their set up they KNOW you by your first name!! I did this by emails and telephone calls to get comfortable with the breeder and feel them out after a while I was invited to come watch the WHOLE process of how a dog is put together for the ring 

now I wouldn't advise walking up to an unknown breeder while they were getting ready for the ring...my first show I asked a lady with toys where the standards were while she was scissoring and I thought she was going to throw the scissors at me o.o...

it all comes down to who you're comfortable with, I doubt very much that the mentor program via AKC would be able to best match you up with someone compatible...its not match. com 
just go to the shows, see whose showing then go home (or go up to them after the ring...and they don't have anything else going in!) and give them a call or email them and build a relationship from that!

And as Tabatha said...theres such a HUGE turn around with newbies that breeders may be a bit standoffish at first...but just be diligent if this is something you TRULY want to do then show them that by being persistent!

Oh and maybe start going to local poodle club meetings?..if you have a local one that is, I know I'm lucky that I have 2 pretty active poodle clubs close near me (Western Reserve Poodle Club, and the Greater Pittsburgh Poodle Club) go to some club meetings, apply for a membership and go from there!


----------



## Suni&Luca (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for all the helpful responses! My Luca wasn't sold particularly as a "show/breeder quality" pup, but of course I am biased and think to myself.....he could totally get best of breed! He sort of fell into our lap, so we don't know much about his history. I think he will just be a pet, but a great way to gain some experience. I would love to show him anyways, even if he isn't the greatest quality, just for the practice in the ring and just for fun! He has such a nice gait and stance, and a gorgeous face. We are getting ready to move to Alaska soon so hopefully I can find a local breeder there and get some more insight.


----------

